

Ask HN: Audio from Startup School? - gregp

Anyone capture the presenters with decent audio?
======
bootload
_"... Anyone capture the (Startup School?) presenters with decent audio? ..."_

Agreed, because as good as the streaming is, the video streaming is patchy &
you can't (that I know of) download it for later listening.

